# CO / Mile High Combined 4x USACi SQ /SPL Event 22-23 May 2021, Honor Speedway, Pueblo CO



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

USACI 4x Event Saturday and Sunday with records runs on Sunday. Sublimated custom glass awards. $50 per category. Audio competition starts Saturday 10 am. IMCA Circle track race Friday night. High Elevation Customs will be holding Mud Mayhem and Truck Show. Possibly extended parking. Vendor slots will be available. Running updates will continue as we build up.











https://www.facebook.com/events/458493312209341/?acontext=%7B%22event_action_history%22%3A[%7B%22mechanism%22%3A%22your_upcoming_events_unit%22%2C%22surface%22%3A%22bookmark%22%7D]%2C%22ref_notif_type%22%3A%22group_invited_to_group%22%7D


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

Cool! You know how much for general entrance/attendance? I don't have a vehicle to enter, but would love to see a show. Thx.


----------

